# ADA Rocks & Driftwood Now Available



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

You now how some people have been trying to get ahold of such hardscape, well now they are available to buy. I've contacted George Lo at Aqua Forest Aquarium in San Fran and he sent me a list of available stones, driftwood, and other ADA products. He is willing to ship.

Chinese Zebra Rock









Ohko Stone









Driftwood and Seryu Stone









Stones go for 3.99/lb while driftwood is: X-Lg 39.99 each, Lg 29.99 each, Md 19.99 each, Sm 9.99 each.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Hmm I thought it was $1.99 a pound when I was there. Oh and you should see that tank right now, it looks great with rotala sp. green, ludwigia arcuata, and blyxa jap. 

What's with the metal inlet and outlets?


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I am definitely interested in some of the stones. How would one go about ordering these???


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

AQUA FOREST AQUARIUM 
1718 FILLMORE ST, 
SAN FRANCISCO, CA 94115

TEL: (415) 929-8883 
FAX: (415) 929-8826 
E-MAIL: [email protected]

He offers both metal and glass in/outlets.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Wow, this is getting me all hyped. I'm actually going there in two weeks, what a way to start xmas.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

YESSS! Living on big a rock is odd. I only have access to lava rock!  (not much wood here either)
Thank you very much. [-o<


----------



## b2au (Nov 16, 2005)

Can someone find out if they are willing to ship to Canada? 
I so want to get my hands on some ADA stones.!


----------



## jppurchase (Dec 15, 2004)

b2au said:


> Can someone find out if they are willing to ship to Canada?
> I so want to get my hands on some ADA stones.!


Probably easiest to simply send them an e-mail query. Be aware that it would cost a lot of money to ship rock from Southern California to Toronto.

James Purchase
Toronto


----------



## summitwynds (Jun 3, 2005)

I have gotten multiple shipments from Aqua Forest. REALLY great people to deal with. Im in Massachusetts and they have packaged everything really great and everything has arrived perfectly.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

What did you buy? What are the prices compared to ADG?


----------



## DosEvil (Nov 5, 2005)

You can view Aqua Forest Aquarum's ADA inventory price list here.


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

This is a great place to patronize. I go there from time to time. The quality of everything they sell is top notch and their attention to detail is superb.


----------



## summitwynds (Jun 3, 2005)

I bought some substrate (Amazonia regular, Power Sand Special M), some lily pipes and some Aqua Journals. They had them all in stock, so no waiting 3 months for them to come in. Not to say that they have everything in stock and ready to ship at all times. Very professional. And their prices seem to be in line with others.


----------

